# car trouble



## Woo (Oct 5, 2011)

Hi All, 

Some of you may know that I have a problem with Noodle in the car and that it is bad, so bad my partner won't go anywhere in the car with her.
I was out with a friend and her dog at the weekend (in her car) Noodle is normally on the back seat (whining) and her dog goes in the boot bit. On our journey back I said I was going to put Noodle in the boot bit with her dog and see how she got on. She was quiet(er) than normal. So I have cleared the boot of our car, removed the parcel shelf and put Noodles bed in there. We have been in the car twice since the change and she is quieter, not tried it with my partner in the car yet or anyone else as she is more whiny when I have passengers so that will be a test.
here she is in the boot of my friends car, I imagine she is saying "are we there yet"


----------



## Datun Walnut (Oct 15, 2013)

Woo said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Some of you may know that I have a problem with Noodle in the car and that it is bad, so bad my partner won't go anywhere in the car with her.
> I was out with a friend and her dog at the weekend (in her car) Noodle is normally on the back seat (whining) and her dog goes in the boot bit. On our journey back I said I was going to put Noodle in the boot bit with her dog and see how she got on. She was quiet(er) than normal. So I have cleared the boot of our car, removed the parcel shelf and put Noodles bed in there. We have been in the car twice since the change and she is quieter, not tried it with my partner in the car yet or anyone else as she is more whiny when I have passengers so that will be a test.
> here she is in the boot of my friends car, I imagine she is saying "are we there yet"


That sounds encouraging.


----------



## Marzi (Sep 17, 2012)

Looks good, fingers crossed for you.
In some boots there is a tether point at the bottom of the back of the back seat that you can attach the lead to before attaching to the harness - that way she won't be able to scramble over the backseat - although I'm sure Noodle is much too well behaved to do that.


----------



## Cat 53 (Aug 26, 2012)

I have the same problem with Max. I give him tablets to calm him but they are not 100% effective. Apparently it could be motion sickness ( even tho he is never sick). Intend to try that next. I was hoping Phoebe would calm him down, and he is better with her. He is at his quietist and calmest if Phoebe and I are sitting in the back with him. Funny little guy!


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

Very cute picture of noodle - hope it works, then husband can once again come on days out!


----------



## PoppyLove (May 26, 2014)

Marzi said:


> Looks good, fingers crossed for you.
> In some boots there is a tether point at the bottom of the back of the back seat that you can attach the lead to before attaching to the harness - that way she won't be able to scramble over the backseat - although I'm sure Noodle is much too well behaved to do that.


That's what those things are! :embarrassed:


----------

